# What do you think about my samba/zfs performance?



## susannej (May 29, 2021)

For the last weeks, I played around with a redesign of my SMB-shares. (I have a Laptop for my photography image processing, running windows 10, with an internal SSD) and my good old FreeBSD server is serving the SMB-shares.
The foundation of the smb-shares are of course ZFS with mirrored Seagates (IronWolf) 5900 u/min hdd's.

An idea which I had was, to reactivate my old Qnap TS-412 to not have the need to start my FreeBSD Server if I need to edit my photos...

But the Qnap has a write-data-transfer-rate of around 5 - 12 MB/s -> not the best performance. 
In contrast to that, my beloved FreeBSD server has a write-data-tranfer-rate of 80-85 MB/s, with which I'm quite happy. Read-data-transfer-rate is about 90-95 MB/s. (all through smb/samba)

The values of my transfer-rate is comming from the windows-copy dialog, if I transfer my images from the local laptop to the server (for write performance) or from the server to the local SSD (for read performance). Ah... GBit Network on both side ...

Do you think the transfer rate is quite reasonable?

(The hdd's in my server are connected through a LSI 9211-8i hba, reflashed - ordered a few years ago from a*** dealer named tonysa (or so) but it doesn't have LSI printed on the board, but the reflashing with the LSI-software went fine.)

I'm quite happy with the transfer-rate - and do know now, that the qnap is not an alternative solution for the FreeBSD server. But thought about, if it wouldn't possible to get a even higher transfer-rate... (ok, maybe with SSD's in the server...)

Thanks in advance, susannej.


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2021)

susannej said:


> In contrast to that, my beloved FreeBSD server has a write-data-tranfer-rate of 80-85 MB/s, with which I'm quite happy. Read-data-transfer-rate is about 90-95 MB/s. (all through smb/samba)


On a gigabit network that's as fast as you can get it working. So those numbers are excellent.


----------



## susannej (May 29, 2021)

SirDice said:


> On a gigabit network that's as fast as you can get it working. So those numbers are excellent.


That's nice to hear!  Thanks a lot!  (Seems that I did nothing wrong with my FreeBSD server


----------

